# What are you using to make your electrical connections



## Mattsn (Nov 22, 2015)

Hello guys, so I'm building my first lay out and I need to build 2 lift out sections . I'm wondering what some of you are using to make your conections from one section to the next? I could use some things we have for the car industry but those options are fairly expensive


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I use Anderson PowerPole connectors. Not exactly cheap (the crimp tool is in the $30 range) but the are designed with a large contact area so they are low resistance and handle 10-20 amps easily. They are sexless - there is only one connector and it mates to itself - great for modules since either end mates to the next module. They also work only with stranded wire (you could solder solid wire to the crimp pin however). I guess that if you only had a few connections you could solder to the crimp pins and never buy the crimp tool also.


----------



## Mattsn (Nov 22, 2015)

I was thinking about something that would connect automatically when the section is in place, and disconnect automatically when it is lifted out of position .


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Mattsn said:


> I was thinking about something that would connect automatically when the section is in place, and disconnect automatically when it is lifted out of position .



Are you talking about how to connect modules in a club type layout that
is often taken apart?

Or are you thinking of a 'bridge' that is lifted for access to the
inner part of a layout?

There would be very different devices depending on your answers.

Don


----------



## Mattsn (Nov 22, 2015)

DonR said:


> Are you talking about how to connect modules in a club type layout that
> is often taken apart?
> 
> Or are you thinking of a 'bridge' that is lifted for access to the
> ...


Don, I need to create two removable sections in this layout. One will be in front of the closet in the room. The other will be infront of the entry door. 

I'm thinking that I can create contact points at the edge of each end, therefore when the section is removed it will disconnect power automatically so I do t have to physically unplug something everytime. 

I can buy something that will do what I want from the automotive world but they're about 50 dollars a piece.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Is the section going to be hinged or a full lift out and remove?


----------



## Mattsn (Nov 22, 2015)

Lift out.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you're putting it in front of a door, I'd STRONGLY suggest you consider a hinged section and not a lift-out. You'll be much happier if you don't have to continually lift out a section and then re-position it to drop it back in.


----------



## Mattsn (Nov 22, 2015)

Which ever way I do it. Loft our or hinged the question is the same. I just want to create a contact point that connects automatically when its closed


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you do a hinged section, the connections cease to be an issue, you just wire around it and bring power to the bridge tracks through the hinge end. For a lift-out, you have to come up with a more elegant solution for powering the lift-out.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I would use those old magnetic burglar alarm switches to control a relay that would then activate/deactivate short sections before and after the lift-out. Hinged sections won't require any connectors to power the hinged section as it can be wired directly.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For our modular club layout, we did a lift-bridge. We used a pair of roller micro-switches to insure the bridge was down and seated. Those trigger a heavy-duty relay that removes power from the adjoining module on each side when the bridge is up.


----------



## Mattsn (Nov 22, 2015)

OK thanks guys. And where do you order these switches from


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_s_ss_i_0_7?k=reed+switch&sprefix=reed+sw

Find one rated for 24 volt 5 amp or higher and you won't need a relay


----------



## Tallaman (Oct 23, 2012)

On my bridge, I have it hinged on one end and run permanent wires to the track. On the other end I the bridge fits into place such that it can come down only in one position and cannot move.


----------

